# A little worried



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So I have been reloading for several years now and have shot 500-600 home brewed rounds through my little PM9. Only hiccups have been some weak loads that I made at first, erring on the side of caution, that would not lock the slide open on last round. I have since revised my load a bit, still under minimum load for 9mm. I have used Rainer 115gr fmj (500) and Hornady 115gr JHP(100) with my current powder charge of about 4.1-4.2 grains of Unique. This is under the Lee manual of 4.5grs minimum with a COAL of 1.120". I was confused because the autodisk powder measure to equal this was .46 i think. After 100 rd batch of this, I upped the charge using the .57 autodisk measure, but I weighed the charge at 4.1-4.2grs. These have been flawless in my PM9. I am worried because I just put money down on my first Glock (G19) and have been reading a lot about Glock KBs. Most have been attributed to .40S&W and overcharged cases combined with an unsupported chamber, but two I saw were with 9mm models. I know the safe thing to do is to only use Factory ammo, but I still want to reload. Should I be worried about continuing to use my current load of 4.2 gr Unique under a 115gr Rainer FMJ with WSP primers? Also, I need to call Lee about this, but why does the recommended starting autodisk measure of .46(IIRC) throw less than the starting recommended load of 4.5grs. I checked my press, there is no powder getting stuck anywhere, it all goes into the case. I am very anal about my reloading, no distractions, I check for correct OAL every ten rounds, and occasionally will weigh a powder charge as I go, to ensure it is correct. Please help to put my mind at ease. Thanks


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glock has a rifling issue that does not allow the use of lead bullets, some owners have done it with no issues. The brass from a Glock 23 is said to have an issue as to suitability for reloading. You might take a look at a S&W M&P which does not appear to have these issues and compare it.....JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It doesn't appear you are not using lead bullets so the Polygonal issue is not a concern. the 19 is a 9mm and I have loaded brass from Glock 9mm's over and over many times.

I would purchase a better quality powder dispenser. I mean it, Lee is adequate but if you want to control your charge very precisely and very accurately you need a RCBS or comparable powder drop. For like 70 bucks you can get the RCBS Uni Flow. You will have no problems tweeking to an exact weight and keeping it very consistant.

I am not a Representative of Unique / Alliant or any company with any knowlege of reloading and I am not offering any advice that should be considered or tested out. This is just a statement of my personal experiance in a feild that is my hobby and that I claim no authority nor do I pretend to know that what I say is accurate in any case other then my own past.

In 9mm under a 115 FMJ 4.2g of Unique is considerably weak and below recomended charge from the maker of the powder. If the Powder is Bullseye then it is a different story although it is at the botton of what the rcomended levels are. I do not use Unique any more when I load 9mm and will not use it. The min I remember for Unique under a 115 FMJ was in the neighborhood of 5.7g. I will be right back.....

Alliant Powder - Reloader's Guide

This is what I found on a quick search and it does appear that my experiance may or may not coinside with Uniques recomendations. I also do not load the FMJ and the hollow points to the same OAL, but that is not a recomendation it is a recount of my experiance.

Good luck in your hobby reloading is a very fun and rewarding thing to do. It pays to be anal


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. I was a little stressed about possibly blowing up my new Glock, but I think I will be fine. I just ordered a screw adjustable Lee auto disk which should throw any charge I want and keep it dialed in, I just have to play with it first to get my desired load. I think I will start with the minimum load of 5.1grs of Unique per my Lee manual.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I reload for 2 Glocks, one in 40 S&W and one in 10mm. Never had a problem but I use common sense. I do run some hot rounds and reload lead, plated and jacketed bullets. Later model Glocks do not have the problem some earlier models "may" have had.
As to ka-booms any firearm will go boom with bad ammo.
Just go with good published data and components and should have no problems. :mrgreen:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Please do not go below a minimum load!Certain powders will detonate if you are below min.,I can't tell you the physics of it but the pressure spikes fast and a doublecharge can do less damage.Last one I saw was a 357 missing the cylender from the basepin up,the topstrap was peeled 180 back over the sight and the barrel and frame were pointing toward the ground.Min loads are published for a reason,if you don't know powders and their characteristics you might regret it.296 and it's equivolent H110 will do it easily,that's why they have a very narrow load range.

You can shoot lead in Glocks exclusively if you want,poly bore has nothing to do with it or HK would say it too.If you pick the right diameter and hardness you'll be fine.Glocks were known to fire out of battery and I suspect this was the biggest reason they say this,leading builds up in the leade and starts shortening the headspace.


----------



## akorotin (Oct 23, 2012)

I just recently tried my Rainier bullets with my chrono.
115 Gr RN under 4.7 Gr of Unique is flying 1135-1150 fps (My Glock 19 is 10 fps slower than Beretta due to barrel length). OAL=1.165"
I also tried 5 Gr - and it goes beyond 1210 fps. Somehow the load data on the Rainier web site is different (a lot different) from what I experienced. It says the max is 5.3 Gr and speed is 1092 fps (much less than my data). The link is below.
I almost don't crimp it (0.380 - 0.379)

P.S. I'm using Dillon xl 650

Midway



recoilguy said:


> It doesn't appear you are not using lead bullets so the Polygonal issue is not a concern. the 19 is a 9mm and I have loaded brass from Glock 9mm's over and over many times.
> 
> I would purchase a better quality powder dispenser. I mean it, Lee is adequate but if you want to control your charge very precisely and very accurately you need a RCBS or comparable powder drop. For like 70 bucks you can get the RCBS Uni Flow. You will have no problems tweeking to an exact weight and keeping it very consistant.
> 
> ...


----------

